# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2015



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Mai 2015 às 02:26)

Boas 

Por estes dias estou por Gouveia,  o dia foi de sol mas com muitas nuvens.  Nao houve vento.  
Actualmente está encoberto e sigo com 13.2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2015 às 10:24)

Bons dias .

O mês de Maria...começa com o céu muito nublado,pelas 9h caíram alguns aguaceiros ,ambiente fresco ,com 15.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2015 às 11:14)

O sol vai tentando brilhar entre as nuvens no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 18.3°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2015 às 11:39)

Boas ...céu mais aberto ,o sol está com vontade de aparecer ,com 18.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2015 às 13:26)

Chove com intensidade moderada, certinha... 
Ambiente completamente cerrado, vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, a temperatura ronda os 15ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2015 às 13:49)

Boas,céu mais encoberto,com 20.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

Boas,céu totalmente tapado por nuvens baixas,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2015 às 16:33)

Já não chove... céu encoberto e vento fraco... tudo encharcado...
Parece-me que o "pior" está reservado para Domingo... logo quando vou de viagem para Lisboa...


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mai 2015 às 18:04)

Para a tarde de segunda feira podemos dizer ''quem viu o GFS e quem o vê em termos de CAPE e LI'', será que ainda há condições para trovoada?

Bom quanto ao dia tem chovido fraco, agora parece mesmo água proveniente de um borrifador
Temp: 16.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

Boas
Por Gouveia esta encoberto con nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas. Já choveu, mas foi fraca e durante umas 2 horas. Não ha vento e sigo com 16.8°C


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 19:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chove com intensidade moderada, certinha...
> Ambiente completamente cerrado, vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, a temperatura ronda os 15ºC.



Vinhais já acumulou 8,7mm até às 18h. Chaves parece ter o pluviómetro avariado, regista zero.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2015 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> Vinhais já acumulou 8,7mm até às 18h. Chaves parece ter o pluviómetro avariado, regista zero.


Choveu boa parte da tarde, pelo menos cá em cima... de manhã fui à cidade, aqui chovia e lá estava tudo seco... faz muita diferença... no vale chove muito menos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2015 às 20:32)

Foto de há momentos...
Chuvisca com o nevoeiro a aproximar-se da aldeia... base das nuvens nos 750m aprox. acima desta cota muito nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 20:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> de manhã fui à cidade, aqui chovia e lá estava tudo seco... faz muita diferença... no vale chove muito menos.



Interessante, portanto poderá o acumulado de Chaves (aeródromo) estar correcto (0,1mm).



Flaviense21 disse:


> Foto de há momentos...



Estou encantado com a paisagem desta aldeia... os campos tratados, o aglomerado rodeado de árvores... 
Bem bonito o nevoeiro a tocar os montes!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2015 às 21:04)

Boas,céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2015 às 01:16)

Por aqui continuamos a ser literalmente ''borrrifados''. As gotículas são tão pequenas e a base das nuvens dever ser tão baixa que nem o radar de Arouca deteta esta precipitação.
Temp: 15.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mai 2015 às 02:11)

Boas

Por Gouveia nao ha alterações de maior.  Continua encoberto sem vento ainda não choveu desde o ultimo post.  Ha é nevoeiro nas zonas altas... registo 15.0°C

Temperatura de hoje

12.6°C mínima
19.2°C máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2015 às 10:37)

Boas...ao segundo dia do mês Maria ,o dia nasceu como nevoeiro,agora já subiu ,mas continua encoberto o céu,com 16.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Serrano (2 Mai 2015 às 11:40)

16.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2015 às 15:47)

Dia de algum calor lá fora (22.2ºC), com céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mai 2015 às 16:59)

Dia ameno por aqui...
As nuvens vão ganhando terreno e anunciam a chuva que aí vem...
Fotos de há momentos:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2015 às 17:22)

Boas...hoje faz transpirar sem se fazer nada ,meio nublado e abafado ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## keipha (2 Mai 2015 às 19:47)

Fim de tarde no caramulo


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

Boas

Por Gouveia odiá foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas estando agora a ficar muito nublado. O vento sopra de vez em quando moderado. Sigo com 18.6°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2015 às 20:44)

Esta tarde o céu apresentou formas muito interessantes ficam os registos(talvez sejam demasiados- e sei que há fotos de grande dimensões, mas para não alterar a qualidade não as redimensionei (ficavam desfocadas)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 19.2ºC...hoje ainda está alta .

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Mai 2015 às 21:58)

por aqui a encobrir o céu com +16,9ºC neste momento


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fotos de há momentos:



Lindas! Altostratus com tendência para formas lenticularis. 



keipha disse:


> Fim de tarde no caramulo



 bem bonito o céu, bela paisagem de vinhedos!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Esta tarde o céu apresentou formas muito interessantes



 bela panóplia de nuvens, realmente é de se ficar fascinado a contemplar estes céus, obrigado pela partilha, e ainda para mais com as vistas especiais do Caramulo 
Nota-se a tendência de sobretudo os altostratus apresentarem formas quase lenticularis, pelo efeito dos ventos em altitude sobre as serras.
Belos efeitos das nuvens baixas a lamber os cimos ao poente!


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mai 2015 às 00:07)

Inicia-se a chuva fraca, vento fraco a moderado, 14.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mai 2015 às 01:13)

por Gouveia nada se mexe,  está tudo calmo com 14.2ºC


----------



## keipha (3 Mai 2015 às 09:03)

Aqui começou a chover fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2015 às 10:37)

Boas ...vai com aguaceiros desde as 8h ,com 14.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2015 às 11:42)

Bom dia...

Chove há largas horas sem parar... uma maravilha... as hortas, vinhas, batatas, centeios, cerejais, soutos, olivais... agradecem!


----------



## jotackosta (3 Mai 2015 às 13:43)

Boa tarde!

Chuva fraca com *15,4ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2015 às 14:13)

Boas ...depois uma pausa para almoço ,esta de volta com 15.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mai 2015 às 14:38)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco, 15.8°C.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mai 2015 às 16:27)

Dia de chuva também no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura actual de 14.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2015 às 17:01)

Boas ...os aguaceiros continuam certinhos ,vento fraco,com 15.6ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2015 às 18:43)

Boas...de momento não chove ,céu tapado e vento fraco,com 15.4ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2015 às 21:03)

Boas...tudo calmo ,muito nublado e sem vento,com 14.8ºC e 6.0mm.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2015 às 21:17)

Foi um mimo deixar a terra e ver os terrenos bem ensopados...
Aliás foi a viagem até Penacova sempre debaixo de chuva, depois alguns chuviscos mas coisa pouca.
Hoje choveu bem por lá e amanhã mais.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 21:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Chove há largas horas sem parar... uma maravilha... as hortas, vinhas, batatas, centeios, cerejais, soutos, olivais... agradecem!



E é uma rega controlada, parece um sistema de aspersão, não há melhor:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2015 às 21:24)

StormRic disse:


> E é uma rega controlada, parece um sistema de aspersão, não há melhor:


Mas lá está, a diferença para o vale de Chaves é gritante ( pude comprovar isso nos dados que o StormRic gentilmente forneceu de Travancas e Soutelinho da Raia) , mal comecei a descer para apanhar a A24 a chuva era cada vez menos intensa, intensificando-se assim que a AE começa a subir em Vidago, no vale do Douro também só chuviscava, chovia muito apenas a partir de Bigorne.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 22:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mas lá está, a diferença para o vale de Chaves é gritante



Portanto deve ter chovido bastante mais na região de Paradela de Monforte. Tens de instalar lá uma estação!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2015 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> Portanto deve ter chovido bastante mais na região de Paradela de Monforte. Tens de instalar lá uma estação!


Já lá tive uma!  Estou a pensar em instalar sim... lá tenho boas condições...


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 23:00)

Off-topic: resumo da precipitação de Abril no Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 00:48)

Chove fraco com 15.8ºC. O vento é fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 01:16)

Chuva moderada agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 02:07)

Chuva moderada dentro do limite, entretanto pelo EUCLID e SAT 24 já se registam descargas no mar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 04:03)

*Avisos amarelos de precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada estendidos aos Distritos de Viseu e Aveiro.*

Continua a chover normalmente a períodos de chuva mais moderada (de realçar o grande tamanho das gotas).


----------



## keipha (4 Mai 2015 às 07:47)

Acordei com trovoada ainda algo distante e chuva moderada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 08:18)

É verdade a trovoada tem andado a passear a sul daqui e acompanhada de chuva forte. Já deu para ouvir uns quantos de uns trovões.A estação do Keipha leva já 25,4mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 08:31)

A festa está a aproximar-se de novo


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 08:57)

Chuva torrencial por Mortágua, acompanhada de trovoada. Voltou a intensificar-se após um outro período aop final da madrugada.
Temperatura 12ºC. Acumulação desde a meia-noite em cerca de 8 cm. As estações no IPMA já se aproximam de 1cm/h. O rain rate é 8mm/h, entre a Nazaré e aqui a zona de Mortágua.

Basicamente a maior parte da trovoada passa na Beira litoral e daí para nordeste para os distritos de Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda e Bragança.


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 09:23)

Depois de uma acalmia ligeira, volta a carregar com chuva algo forte e alguns trovões. Mas parece que a frente está a abrandar. O final da frente deve estar para passar em breve...


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2015 às 09:26)

Estou em nelas,  vejo clarões através das janelas mas nao ouço nada por causa do barulho do trabalho.  Desde as 7.30h que os vejo.  Chove a potes.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 09:40)

irpsit disse:


> Mas parece que a frente está a abrandar. O final da frente deve estar para passar em breve...



Não é a frente.


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Mai 2015 às 10:11)

Bons dias

O dia nasceu com algum nevoeiro, que entretanto já limpou.

Por agora não chove, e o céu muito nublado sem qualquer aberta, o sol ainda hoje não se viu. Mas está bem agradável para se andar na rua, um bocado abafado.


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 10:51)

A chuva parou, e o ar está calmo.

No satélite, podemos ver que o final da frente já está a passar para leste, apesar de ainda haver algumas células a passar ao largo da costa, como na zona do Porto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 11:13)

irpsit disse:


> A chuva parou, e o ar está calmo.
> 
> No satélite, podemos ver que o final da frente já está a passar para leste, apesar de ainda haver algumas células a passar ao largo da costa, como na zona do Porto.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...o-e-modelos-maio-2015.8248/page-3#post-487675


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

Bom a manhã foi épica, clarões atrás de clarões, muitos trovões e chuva forte foi só mesmo pena não ter tido hipótese de fotografar De resto têm-se sucedido aguaceiros temporariamente moderados a fortes, com rajadas moderadas a fortes também. 
Entretanto a estação do Keipha leva um acumulado de 37.34mm

O que trará o resto do dia?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2015 às 15:16)

Boas ...grande vendaval de SSW com alguma chuva desde das 12h,com 16.0ºC e 2.0mm.

Ontem em parou nos 6.0mm.


----------



## keipha (4 Mai 2015 às 15:21)

Desde as 13:00 que o vento aumentou de intensidade. Algumas rajadas fortes e aguaceiros fortes mas dispersos, intercalados com algumas abertas. A tarde promete.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Mai 2015 às 15:26)

Por aqui a manhã foi barulhenta!! Bastante trovoada e há alguns relatos de que ela possa ter feito estragos numa casa! Quando saí de casa o acumulado ia nos *24mm 

Era este o cenário hoje de manhã:
*






A tarde tem sido marcada por vento forte e algumas abertas.


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Mai 2015 às 15:30)

Por aqui foi um dia bem cheio de água o dia com mais precipitação deste ano 22mm acumulados até agora
com +20ºC neste momento e o sol a querer romper um pouco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2015 às 16:26)

Boas...vendaval continua ,neste momento o sol já apareceu ,com 17.2ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 17:27)

Bom a trovoada e a chuva forte deu lugar a um vento moderado a forte e a um céu bastante carregado. Pelas 15h ainda se abateu um aguaceiro forte (esses aguaceiros devem ter coincidido com a passagem da frente fria).


----------



## keipha (4 Mai 2015 às 17:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom a trovoada e a chuva forte deu lugar a um vento moderado a forte e a um céu bastante carregado. Pelas 15h ainda se abateu um aguaceiro forte (esses aguaceiros devem ter coincidido com a passagem da frente fria).


Deve ter sido, pois a passagem foi entre as 15 e 16h. No grafico da temperatura aparece uma queda acentuada da mesma, subindo de seguida


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Mai 2015 às 18:01)

Vento forte por estes lados


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 18:17)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado puxado a vento forte, as árvores baloiçam muito e quase que vergam. Tinha é que falhar o radar agora...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2015 às 19:29)

Boas...vendaval continua ,nublado ,temperatura a descer,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 19:33)

A frequência de rajadas de vento forte está a decrescer, agora abate-se um aguaceiro fraco, o céu continua muito fechado.

19:40: Aguaceiro moderado agora.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2015 às 20:21)

boas

hoje foi uma manha em condições, a tarde foi de vendaval, soprou mesmo forte. atualmente já diminui a velocidade, sopra fraco com um aguaceiro no momento


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 20:24)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte agora, vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2015 às 21:27)

Boas...com 12.7ºC,miníma do dia,céu com abertas e ainda moderado.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2015 às 22:06)

Um dia com muita chuva, vento e até alguma trovoada, mais lá por Miranda. Neste final do dia vão-se sucedendo alguns aguaceiros fracos com a temperatura a cair, o vento parece também estar a perder intensidade. 12,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mai 2015 às 00:44)

O dia terminou com um acumulado na estação do Keipha de 42,4mm. Por agora surgem algumas abertas e está a arrefecer, 11.4ºC.

Venha o próximo evento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mai 2015 às 02:09)

Aguaceiros fracos de momento puxados pelo vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2015 às 13:06)

Boas...hoje tudo mais calmo ,manhã limpa para ficar mais nublado a partir do meio da manhã ,com 16.5ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 11.7ºC / 19.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2015 às 14:57)

Boas...sol e nuvens,vento moderado de WNW,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2015 às 19:34)

Boas...tarde calma ,sol e nuvens,ainda algumas nuvens,brisa de WNW ,com 16.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mai 2015 às 20:00)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros fracos ainda, mas no geral reinou o sol com abertas.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mai 2015 às 21:01)

dia de sol, apesar das muitas nuvens que houve ao longo do dia, não choveu. o vento esteve fraco a moderado durante a tarde. atualmente nao há alterações, apenas o vento enfraquecer e sigo com 13.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2015 às 21:56)

Boas...céu limpo,brisa fresca de NW,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> mas no geral reinou o sol com abertas.



Bonita luz neste cumulus sobre o Caramulo! 

O dia de ontem fica como um dos mais chuvosos deste ano aí na zona. Em Nelas 61,1mm; no Caramulo, mas só desde as 8h, que antes a estação não registou, cerca de 30mm. Viseu teve 35,5/44,6mm. Nada mau para um dia de aviso verde!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2015 às 15:12)

Boas...logo pela manhã estava fresquinho,manhã com céu limpo ,para a tarde nuvens altas,hoje já passou dos vinte...de temperatura,com 20.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mai 2015 às 19:15)

Dia quentinho com máxima de 21ºC, atual de 18.7ºC, e céu nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2015 às 19:25)

Boas...tarde com muito sol,de momento nuvens altas já fazer sombra ,com 20.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dia quentinho com máxima de 21ºC, atuais de 18.7ºC, e céu nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas.



 muito boas as fotos! Notável claridade do cimo do Caramulo apesar do contra-luz. Nuvens médias e altas tal e qual como entraram aqui pelo litoral, deslocam-se rapidamente (as altas a cerca de 200 Km/h).


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Boas

Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Não houve vento por aqui. atualmente sem alterações e 16.3ºC 

extemos:  22.3ºC minima  |  22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2015 às 21:52)

Tudo calmo ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2015 às 10:15)

Boas ...hoje está prometido mais ,já vai aquecendo ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2015 às 15:56)

Boas ...o que estava prometido ,já anda por cá ...mas hoje é só amostra,céu limpo e o vento aumentar de SW,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2015 às 18:41)

A célula que vai entrar por Aveiro está muito intensa daqui até dá para ver mammatus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2015 às 18:45)

Boas...céu limpo e vento moderado de SW,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2015 às 19:04)

Célula a Oeste daqui:

















Ponta Sul da célula:




Ponta Norte da Célula:








Esta foto não está muito nítida, mas vi umas estruturas em rotação, mas na foto está muito esbatido.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2015 às 19:14)

Hoje já um dia quente, com a máxima perto dos 25ºC e a mínima também relativamente elevada.

Ontem as mínimas foram mais baixas, andaram pelos 2 / 3ºC e na relva registou-se novamente um valor negativo.

Neste ano climático, a estação de Bragança contabiliza já 100 dias com mínimas na relva iguais ou inferiores a 0ºC e 85 dias com mínimas na relva iguais ou inferiores a -1ºC.

Céu com algumas nuvens e 23ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2015 às 20:22)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 21.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

As células do litoral também se avistaram daqui. Agora ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2015 às 20:50)

Céu muito nublado a sul e sudeste, agora está mesmo a chuviscar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 20:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula a Oeste daqui:





Dan disse:


> As células do litoral também se avistaram daqui. Agora ao fim da tarde.



 Espectaculares essas bigornas com _mammatus_!

Notável como os cimos do Caramulo estavam limpos.
Estas fotos foram tiradas pouco antes das 19h?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> Espectaculares essas bigornas com _mammatus_!
> 
> Notável como os cimos do Caramulo estavam limpos.
> Estas fotos foram tiradas pouco antes das 19h?



Sim foram tiradas no período das 18:48 às 18:55.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

Boas...boa brisa a passar ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mai 2015 às 21:45)

boas

por aqui o céu esta muito nublado, com vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas. 
apesar do vento até esta agradável na rua, estou com 17.5ºC

extremos:  11.8ºC minima   \  25.0ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mai 2015 às 00:13)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2015 às 10:21)

Boas...esta madrugada alguns chuviscos,sol e nuvens,com 18.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2015 às 13:48)

Boas ...manhã mais nublada  com sensação de ambiente abafado,agora céu mais aberto  e vento de WNW,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2015 às 15:59)

Céu pouco nublado e com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2015 às 19:49)

Boas...o dia acaba com céu limpo ,com 19.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 22.7ºC.


----------



## keipha (8 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

Madrugada de chuva que rendeu 5mm, de manhã e de tarde nuvens foi uma constante.  Algum vento também se fez sentir ao longo do dia. Ao fim do dia começou a limpar o céu.  Aspecto a poente agora ao fim do dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2015 às 22:02)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mai 2015 às 22:36)

boas

por aqui a madrugada foi de aguaceiros, mas durante o dia não choveu. houve algum vento. 
atualmente o céu está pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 15.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2015 às 10:25)

Boas ...parece vir por ai uns dias pegalhosos ,que eu não gosto nada...detesto ,já vai lançada com 20.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mai 2015 às 12:07)

18.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2015 às 12:41)

Boas ...vai aquecendo,com 23.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Mai 2015 às 16:07)

Por aqui a temperatura já atingiu os 26ºC esta tarde.

De momento desceu um pouco, continua o sol bem quente.

*25,7ºC*


----------



## keipha (9 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

Algumas nuvens nesta tarde de calor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2015 às 18:04)

Boas...por cá...abunda ,com 27.9ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2015 às 18:32)

Sol e calor por aqui também.

Junto ao rio Sabor. Muita água e muito verde.











As cerejas ainda estão verdes.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2015 às 18:48)

Dan disse:


> As cerejas ainda estão verdes.


Pelo Porto já se encontram algumas bem madurinhas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2015 às 20:54)

Boas...hoje já foi de ,amanhã ainda será muito mais ,limpo  e nada se mexe ,com 22.9ºC e tudo ao fresco...no jardim ,depois de uma rega.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mai 2015 às 21:11)

boas

dia quentinho por estes lados, com algumas nuvens altas. Praticamente não houve vento. 
sigo com uns agradáveis 19.5ºC depois de uma maxima de 24.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 22:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> uns dias pegalhosos



 devíamos criar um tópico com os termos da nossa gíria de fórum!  estou sempre a prender expressões novas.



keipha disse:


> Algumas nuvesn nesta tarde de calor



 belo céu, bonitas fotos, cirrus de várias espécies e cirrocumulus naquelas ondinhas.



Dan disse:


> Junto ao rio Sabor. Muita água e muito verde.



 que lindo! Este Maio já fez uma boa recarga de água, parece que a natureza estava só à espera para "explodir" em verde. Na verdade, na maior parte da região norte, já temos totais normais de Maio, isto é, mesmo que não chova muito mais os acumulados normais de Maio já estão feitos. No entanto, isto não foi feito à custa das condições mais frequentes em Maio, eu diria que esta primeira semana parece mais uma extensão do Abril, o qual ficou um pouco aquém da sua tradição.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2015 às 22:14)

Dan disse:


> Sol e calor por aqui também.
> 
> Junto ao rio Sabor. Muita água e muito verde.
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, como sempre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2015 às 22:20)

Boas...ainda com uma temperatura alta ,com 22.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (10 Mai 2015 às 11:16)

Está a aquecer... 20.3°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## jotackosta (10 Mai 2015 às 13:52)

Está quente mas corre uma pequena brisa. A temperatura já atingiu os *28ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2015 às 16:51)

Boas ...já cá temos o gajo ,com 32.1ºC...por aqui nunca falha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2015 às 18:51)

Boas...está na hora perigosa ,com 32.2ºC...está mesmo  lá fora,bom fresco ainda por casa...com 22.0ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

Sun dog visível há pouco, ontem foi um duplo mais vistoso...


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2015 às 20:35)

O dia foi bastante quente hoje máxima de 29.7ºC e temperatura atual de 21.7ºC. Fim do dia:


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mai 2015 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quentinho, já deu para beber umas cervejolas e uns caracóis   . o céu esteve com nuvens altas. 
atualmente não há alterações de maior, sigo com 21.0ºC. 

a mínima foi de 13.5ºC e a maxima 26.1ºC


----------



## INFANTE (10 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

Boa noite a todos! Alguém sabe se há um nome para este efeito? Obrigado!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8.100000525338608&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Alguém sabe se há um nome para este efeito? Obrigado!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8.100000525338608&type=1&theater&notif_t=like



Penso que se chama irisação solar
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-9


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2015 às 21:39)

Boas...ambiente na rua bem melhor,já vai correndo alguma brisa de NW ,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 21:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sun dog visível há pouco, ontem foi um duplo mais vistoso...





Mr. Neves disse:


> O dia foi bastante quente hoje máxima de 29.7ºC e temperatura atual de 21.7ºC. Fim do dia:



 boas fotos! As eólicas estavam a funcionar?
Bonito fim de tarde com um típico céu de cirrus.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2015 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos! As eólicas estavam a funcionar?
> Bonito fim de tarde com um típico céu de cirrus.



Obrigado. Estavam a trabalhar mas à distância deu-me a entender que não rodavam muito depressa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2015 às 11:45)

Boas ...já vai fazendo ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2015 às 12:43)

Mais ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mai 2015 às 16:10)

Céu pouco nublado por cirros, máxima até ao momento de 30.6ºC e temp atual de 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2015 às 17:00)

Boas ...com 31.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 17:13)

Vale do Douro , bem quente


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2015 às 21:21)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Não houve vento, foi bem quentinho o dia. 
atualmente não há alterações de maior,  sigo com uns agradáveis 22.2ºC 

houve também nevoeiro nas zonas baixas que se dissipou logo pelas 8h. 

extremos: 

13.8ºC mínima
27.6ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mai 2015 às 21:35)

A máxima foi então de 30.6ºC, atualmente vou com 21.3ºC e céu geralmente nublado por cirros e cirrostratos, hoje deu para ver novamente um sun dog.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2015 às 21:42)

Boas...mais um dia com temperaturas de verão ,tudo calmo ,ainda 24.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 32.6ºC .


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 23:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vale do Douro , bem quente





ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais um dia com temperaturas de verão



E de verão quentinho... princípio de Maio. O verão do calendário neste momento é uma incógnita.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2015 às 09:06)

Boas ...no jardim tudo ao fresco ,foi tudo regadinho ,para mais um dia ,com 20.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2015 às 10:10)

Já começou a aquecer,com 23.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2015 às 12:46)

Mais quente e vento muito fraco,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2015 às 14:15)

Boas ...muita bruma e algumas névoas ,com 31.1ºC.


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2015 às 16:22)

Sigo perto do Caramulo com 33ºC, 34ºC de máxima. Um bafo lá fora.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2015 às 20:53)

boas

dia de calor por aqui, de tarde quando cheguei a casa estava um vento moderado, fiquei surpreso pois em Nelas nada se mexia. 
atualmente continuo com o vento, mas agora fraco e fresco, com muita poeira e sigo com 20.4ºC 

extremos:  15.3ºC mínima  //  31.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

Boas...mais um tarde bem ,com 25.0ºC...lá fora está abafado.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 32.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2015 às 09:10)

Bons dias .

Nuvens altas e muita bruma a pairar no ar ,já 22.6ºC...está prometido mais um dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2015 às 10:00)

Boas...tudo ao fresco no jardim ,já levou uma rega,vai subindo ,com 25.6ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2015 às 11:59)

Boas ...sol meio doentio ,muita poeirada no ar ,vento fraco e ambiente na rua muito abafado,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2015 às 15:10)

Boas...hoje já passou dos trinta e três ,já telefonei ao S.Pedro .é ele que está de serviço ao forno esta semana...para parar de meter lenha no forno ,isto cá em baixo...já chega de quente com 32.9ºC...é de aguentar mais umas horas ,a seguir o ar vai virar a brisa de NW .


----------



## irpsit (13 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

Sigo com 25ºC num dia mais fresco que ontem. Ontem chegou a 33ºC, hoje nem atingiu os 30ºC. 

E a temperatura já está a descer, faz um pouco de vento de oeste, sente-se o ar mais fresco, bem melhor que ontem ou hoje de manhã.
Nota-se a entrada do ar marítima que fará as máximas descer dramaticamente amanhã.

Desde cedo esteve, e ainda está, bastante encoberto pelo ar poeirento do Sahara. A visibilidade é menor que ontem, o ar não está tão amarelo como ontem mas mais esbranquiçado ou acizentado. A poeira é claramente o ponto alto do dia.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mai 2015 às 21:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado pela poeira  misturada com nuvens altas, não houve sol em condições durante todo o dia consequência disso, a temperatura não passou dos 28ºC
atualmente não há alterações continua muito nublado sem vento e sigo com 19.4ºC 

extremos:   17.3ºC mínima \  27.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2015 às 22:15)

Boas...brisa de NW,mas fraca ,esperava mais forte...mas a sensação lá fora já é outra ,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 33.5ºC ...máxima do ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2015 às 08:16)

Bons dias .

Finalmente o bom fresco ,com 17.2ºC e boa brisa a correr .


----------



## keipha (14 Mai 2015 às 09:01)

Agora de manhã por Santa Comba Dão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2015 às 11:35)

Boas...bem melhor o ambiente na rua ,com 23.0ºC...maravilha...mais saudável .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2015 às 12:49)

Boas ...isto está ficar bem arejado...bem que sabe ,com 22.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 14:40)

keipha disse:


> Agora de manhã por Santa Comba Dão



Por instantes pensei que era um par estereoscópico. 

bem observadas estas ondinhas de altocumulus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2015 às 18:45)

Boas...tarde ventosa ,céu limpo ...e menos 9.0ºC quanto há máxima,de ontem para hoje ,com 20.0ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mai 2015 às 20:43)

boas

dia de céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco depois do meio dia. 
atualmente sem grandes alterações sigo com 15.0ºC 

extremos:  14.3ºC mínima   \  22.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2015 às 21:26)

Boas...a brisa de NW mais fraca,com 14.9ºC...mínima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2015 às 10:16)

Boas ....grande vendaval com vento de N ,céu limpo e com 16.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.7ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2015 às 15:06)

Boas ...despois de uma manhã bem ventosa ...agora mais calmo de N ,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2015 às 20:16)

Boas...um dia cheio de sol ,vento a perder força ,com 22.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 25.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mai 2015 às 21:06)

boas

dia de sol por aqui, com vento fraco sigo com 18.9ºC 

temperaturas:    10.2ºC mínima  \  22.5ºC maxima


----------



## Serrano (16 Mai 2015 às 12:03)

18.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2015 às 17:24)

Boa tarde

Primavera no auge, nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2015 às 23:17)

boas

por aqui o dia quente, com vento fraco a moderado durante todo o dia. atualmente não há alterações o vento continua e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.9ºC 

extremos:  

10.2ºC mínima   \   26.7ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mai 2015 às 23:21)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui o dia quente, com vento fraco a moderado durante todo o dia. atualmente não há alterações o vento continua e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.9ºC
> 
> ...




A mesma temperatura por aqui (21.9ºC) com céu limpo muito estrelado e vento fraco. Máxima de 27.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 23:38)

Dan disse:


> Primavera no auge, nas montanhas aqui a norte.



 que maravilha! Eu nem pergunto exactamente onde é, quanto menos conhecido melhor 
Uma beleza de fotos! Curioso como naquela encosta soalheira ainda permenecem umas pequenas amostras de neve. Tem de estar acima dos 1200m, é a única coisa que eu pergunto.


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2015 às 00:18)

StormRic disse:


> que maravilha! Eu nem pergunto exactamente onde é, quanto menos conhecido melhor
> Uma beleza de fotos! Curioso como naquela encosta soalheira ainda permenecem umas pequenas amostras de neve. Tem de estar acima dos 1200m, é a única coisa que eu pergunto.



Os neveiros desta foto estão a uns 1850m de altitude.











Este ano na Sanábria há bem menos neveiros que no ano passado, mas ainda resistem alguns de razoáveis dimensões aos 1900-2000m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2015 às 01:02)

1h da madrugada e a temperatura nos 20.2ºC. Também a temperatura só está a ser conservada devido ao vento fraco, caso contrário deveria estar mais baixa...


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2015 às 03:03)

depois de uma jogatina online com a malta, o vento esta moderado com rajadas que até assobia. a temperatura ainda está nos 20.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2015 às 15:34)

Boa tarde. A temperatura vai subindo lentamente, registo 28.5ºC neste momento, o vento é fraco do quadrante leste e céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2015 às 16:44)

Máxima até ao momento de 29ºC que corresponde também à temperatura atual. Hoje estou a testar um RS de rolos revestido por folhas de papel brancas, e à sombra a temperatura até está próxima da estação do Keipha (29.1ºC).


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2015 às 17:42)

Agora é que descambou tudo. O meu sensor já está a acusar decsida de temperatura (temp atual: 28.8ºC) contudo a estação do keipha ainda chegou aos 30.2ºC há poucos momentos estando agora com 29.5ºC.

A temp máxima registada pelo meu sensor à sombra e dentro do rs de rolo foi de* 29.1ºC *


----------



## jotackosta (17 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

Muito sol por aqui, algum vento.
A temperatura anda nos *28,3ºC*.

Contente com o RS caseiro!


----------



## Serrano (17 Mai 2015 às 18:19)

25.7°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

boas

dia de céu limpo, e quentinho, o vendaval da madrugada só acalmou por volta das 10h da manha. 
atualmente não há vento, céu limpo e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.6ºC

extremos: 18.1ºC minima  \  28.3ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

Dia quente com um céu pintado por cirros e cirrostratus,
Máxima (estação do Keipha):* 30.2ºC*
Máxima (meus dados): *29.1ºC*

Temp Atual (estação do Keipha):* 20.4ºC*
Temp Atual: (meus dados): *18.9ºC*

O céu permanece limpo e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2015 às 00:15)

Temp Atual (estação do Keipha):* 18.1ºC*
Temp Atual: (meus dados): *18.0ºC*

Não compreendo estes 2 sensores de temp. tanto estão com um 1ºC e tal de diferença como têm a mesma temperatura(praticamente).
Céu limpo, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2015 às 18:31)

Máxima (estação do Keipha):* 28.5ºC*
Máxima (sensor La Crosse Technology): *29.1ºC*

Temp Atual (estação do Keipha):* 25.4ºC*
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology): *25.9ºC*

O céu está geralmente limpo, ainda que nublado por alguns cirros e cirrostratus


----------



## jotackosta (18 Mai 2015 às 20:53)

Dia quente por aqui, com a máxima a atingir os 28ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2015 às 21:13)

Há pouco coloquei uma sonda Auriol dentro do rs de rolo e os resultados entre sensor e sonda são próximos:
Temp Atual (sonda auriol):* 17.6ºC*
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology): *17.4ºC*

Contudo a esta hora os meus registos levam grande diferença da estação do Keipha: *15.6ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (18 Mai 2015 às 21:16)

Hoje, a caminho de Viseu, por volta das 14h


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mai 2015 às 22:33)

boas

dia quente com o céu nublado por nublado  altas, praticamente não houve vento. 
atualmente nao ha grandes alterações, sigo com 16.5ºC 

extremos:  14.7ºC minima  \  27.9ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2015 às 23:08)

Nevoeiro em aproximação proveniente de Este

Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology): *14.5ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *12.8ºC*


----------



## keipha (18 Mai 2015 às 23:25)

Mais um dia de calor com algumas nuvens altas. A noite começou com uma acentuada descida da temperatura e nota-se que está bem mais frio que a noite anterior.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 02:56)

jotackosta disse:


> Hoje, a caminho de Viseu, por volta das 14h



 que lindo!! Muito boa observação! O sol estava na direcção oposta? Não, reparei agora que na última foto se vê um segmento de halo solar 22º no topo da imagem, portanto o sol estva na culminação ou perto disso e estas fotos são tiradas na sua direcção, daí estarem os objectos em quase contra-luz.

Penso que se trata deste efeito óptico:

Circumhorizon arc

Sobre a sua raridade é muito interessante esta explicação: *Is a circumhorizon arc "rare"? *


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2015 às 18:13)

O dia tem-se apresentado bastante ventoso com rajadas moderadas, e o céu esteve praticamente limpo com algumas fractus.

Hoje não consegui obter a máxima, mas pela estação do Keipha ficou nos *23.1ºC*

Temp Mínima: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 12.9ºC*
Temp Mínima (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *11.6ºC*

Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 21.4ºC*
Temp Atual (sonda Auriol):* 21.8ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *21.6ºC
*


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2015 às 20:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco:

Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 17.2ºC*
Temp Atual (sonda Auriol):* 17.2ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *15.6ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (19 Mai 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> que lindo!! Muito boa observação! O sol estava na direcção oposta? Não, reparei agora que na última foto se vê um segmento de halo solar 22º no topo da imagem, portanto o sol estva na culminação ou perto disso e estas fotos são tiradas na sua direcção, daí estarem os objectos em quase contra-luz.
> 
> Penso que se trata deste efeito óptico:
> 
> ...



Sim, os objectos estão quase em contra-luz, estava virado em direcção a Sul/Sudoeste. Esse segmento de halo solar só me apercebi quando passei as fotos para o pc. O efeito arrastou-se mais um pouco enquanto ainda resistiam alguns _cirrus_. Foi a primeira vez que tive a oportunidade de ver isto nestas zonas, com esta dimensão! Foi sair de casa e dar-me logo conta! As cores estavam bem vivas!


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2015 às 02:05)

O céu permanece limpo o vento é fraco ou nulo (bem diferente relativamente ao litoral)
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 10.2ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *10.2ºC

Foi difícil voltar a ter um equilíbrio entre os 2 sensores, o meu sensor passou a noite toda quase com 2ºC diferença, foi até o sensor do Keipha começar a subir de temp. ... Vamos lá ver até quando isto dura.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2015 às 14:38)

Segue-se um dia de céu pouco nublado (com nebulosidade alta e alguns cumulus fractus) e vento fraco

Temp Mínima: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 10.1ºC*
Temp Mínima*:* (sonda Auriol): *10.5ºC*
Temp Mínima (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *8.5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2015 às 17:05)

Vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas a fortes agora durante a tarde.
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 20.9ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *20.8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 18:01)

jotackosta disse:


> Sim, os objectos estão quase em contra-luz, estava virado em direcção a Sul/Sudoeste. Esse segmento de halo solar só me apercebi quando passei as fotos para o pc. O efeito arrastou-se mais um pouco enquanto ainda resistiam alguns _cirrus_. Foi a primeira vez que tive a oportunidade de ver isto nestas zonas, com esta dimensão! Foi sair de casa e dar-me logo conta! As cores estavam bem vivas!




Nunca vi o circum-horizontal aqui em Carcavelos. O halo solar é frequente. Quando o sol está alto é sempre muito difícil observar o halo solar à vista, e até perigoso. O circum-horizontal, por ficar bastante baixo e longe do brilho do sol, deve ser surpreendente de observar. Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 20:25)

A situação de vento intenso, insolação intensa, baixa humidade, e temperaturas acima dos valores normais terão agravado a extrema falta de chuva pelas regiões do interior norte e centro mais a leste e toda a região a sul do vale do Tejo, incluindo litoral centro a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e região sul. Um Maio terrível para agravar a seca nessas regiões, mas de que pouco se fala.

Resumo da precipitação até à data nesta mensagem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-8#post-489785


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. com algum vento da parte da tarde. 
Actualmente não há grandes alterações, sigo com 17.2ºC

extremos:  9.8ºC mínima  \  23.2ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mai 2015 às 19:23)

Dia quentinho de céu geralmente limpo com vento fraco.
Temp Máx: 23.1ºc
Temp Mín: 10.8ºC
Temp Atual: 22.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

boas

madrugada e manha de vento, moderado, enfraqueceu ao longo do dia. o céu esteve limpo. 
atualmente sem alterações, sigo com 20.3ºC 

temperaturas de hoje:  13.0ºC mínima  \  24.2ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mai 2015 às 18:14)

O dia apresentou-se bastante ventoso pela hora de almoço com rajadas moderadas a fortes, e o céu esteve e está limpo e por agora o vento segue fraco a moderado

*Temp. Máxima:* (sensor La Crosse Technology): *23.6ºC*
*Temp Máxima:* (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html): *23.5ºc

Temp Mínima:* (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *10.4ºC
Temp Mínima:* (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 11.0ºC
Temp Mínima:* (sonda Auriol)* : 11.4ºC*

Temp Atual: (sonda Auriol): *23.8ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *23.4ºC*
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 23.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2015 às 22:43)

Por aqui, estes últimos dias têm sido relativamente frescos, nomeadamente as manhãs, e até com alguma geada nos locais mais favoráveis. No entanto a vegetação evidencia já o início da estação seca, o verde começa a enfraquecer.

Extremos de hoje: 5,7ºC / 20,4ºC

Por agora 15ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mai 2015 às 11:36)

15.4°C no Sarzedo, com sol e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2015 às 23:39)

Boas noites .

Por cá novamente ...depois de 8 dias além fronteiras,foram passados nas ilhas Canárias ...na ilha Gran Canária,na Playa del Inglês...muito bom ,por aqui continua tudo igual,céu limpo e vento de N,com 20.1ºC...está na hora de ,para despedida,a noite passada foi muito agitada .


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2015 às 11:06)

Continua um ventinho fresco no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2015 às 13:46)

Boas ...continuação do tempo quente,durante o dia e seco ,com 24.8ºC e vento de NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2015 às 16:31)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...com 26.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

Por aqui o dia segue geralmente nublado por cumulus mediocris e alguns humilis embora com muitas abertas.
*Temp. Máxima:* (sensor La Crosse Technology): *25.5ºC (agora mesmo)*
*Temp Máxima:* (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html): *25.5ºC *
*
Temp Atual: sensor La Crosse Technology(): 25.5ºC
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : 25.2ºC
*


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mai 2015 às 19:36)

E o que sobra da tarde é isto (penso que uma nuvem estratocumulus, depois das primeiras fotos que tirei surgiram várias deste tipo e chegaram a tapar o sol inclusivamente):





Temp. Atual (sensor La Crosse Technology): 24.5ºC
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : 24.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2015 às 22:35)

Boas...algum ar quente pela tarde e nuvens,meio nublado de momento  e o vento aumentar de N...como sempre ,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 23:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui o dia segue geralmente nublado por cumulus mediocris e alguns humilis embora com muitas abertas.



 Bem bonitas estas fotos! Muito boa luz e detalhe no Caramulo! Sem dúvida, estes _cumulus_ faltou-lhes aquela profundidade da instabilidade a fim de darem o salto para _congestus_, parecem autênticos rebanhos do céu (algumas destas ovelhas já estavam bem avantajadas) .




Mr. Neves disse:


> E o que sobra da tarde é isto (penso que uma nuvem estratocumulus, depois das primeiras fotos que tirei surgiram várias deste tipo e chegaram a tapar o sol inclusivamente):



Precisamente, com a convecção a diminuir começam a estirar-se em camadas.


Já agora aproveito para dizer que gosto muito daquelas fotos em que se vê também os campos, as árvores e os cultivos, não só porque são bonitos mas também porque nos apercebemos do estado do coberto vegetal e culturas, uma boa informação de seguimento climático.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2015 às 11:37)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento fraco ...está prometido ,por aqui nunca falha ,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2015 às 17:23)

Boas...sol e nuvens...mais ,com 29.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mai 2015 às 17:41)

Hoje o dia está a ser mais quente, o céu está nublado por nuvens altas (cirros, cirostratus e talvez outras) e em menor quantidade por cumulus humilis ou mediocris( nuvens que se apresentaram em maior quantidade até sensivelmente às 16h.
*
Temp. Máxima:* (sensor La Crosse Technology): *27.0ºC (até às 17:33h)
Temp Máxima:* (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html): *27.9ºC (há instantes 17:31h)
*
Temp Atual: (sonda Auriol): *27.1ºC*
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *27.3ºC*
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 26.8ºC *


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Temp Atual: (sonda Auriol): *27.1ºC*
> Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *27.3ºC*
> Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 26.8ºC *



Essas três temperaturas estão, na minha opinião, sempre notavelmente concordantes.
Acho que isso pode aumentar a confiança nessas medições.
Já aqui no bairro, por exemplo, não posso dizer o mesmo de duas estações a cem metros uma da outra e que chegam ter mais de 3ºC de diferença.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mai 2015 às 20:07)

StormRic disse:


> Essas três temperaturas estão, na minha opinião, sempre notavelmente concordantes.
> Acho que isso pode aumentar a confiança nessas medições.
> Já aqui no bairro, por exemplo, não posso dizer o mesmo de duas estações a cem metros uma da outra e que chegam ter mais de 3ºC de diferença.



Pois de facto do mal o menos, aqui a diferença por vezes ainda chega a ultrapassar bem mais de 1ºC outras vezes a temperatura é praticamente concordante... Por exemplo neste momento na estação do Keipha são acusados 23.2ºC aqui tenho 24.3ºC (1.1ºC de diferença)... O que eu fiz foi basicamente envolver rolos com folhas brancas (já que a folha de aluminio impedia a transmissão de sinal entre o transmissor e a consola de dados). É um rs muito fraquinho também não podia esperar outra coisa... Para medir máximas só à sombra e curiosamente ficam sempre por baixo da estação do Keipha...


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mai 2015 às 20:24)

Em síntese foi uma tarde de nebulosidade alta com cirros e cirrostratus.

Sun Dog visivel neste momento:













Outros apontamentos:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

Boas...depois de algumas nuvens pela tarde,mais limpo  de momento,hoje foi mais ,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 29.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : *20.6ºC*
Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 21.8ºC*

Deixo os registos do quente poente de hoje:





























E a lua em quarto crescente:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo os registos do quente poente de hoje:



 que belas cores! E parece-me que largava virga aquela linha de altocumulus. Boas fotos!



Mr. Neves disse:


> E a lua em quarto crescente:



Espectacular detalhe das crateras! 

Que câmara/objectiva foi usada? Parece um zoom 400 ou 500mm de uma compacta. Penso que a máquina talvez permita reduzir mais o ruído da compressão do jpg e a aberração cromática e se assim fôr a imagem obtida será fantástica.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> que belas cores! E parece-me que largava virga aquela linha de altocumulus. Boas fotos!
> 
> 
> Espectacular detalhe das crateras!
> ...



Obrigado pelos comentários, esta tarde estava algo de especial ainda para mais que nos últimos tempo é só sol a atrás de sol

Os dados das fotos da lua são:
Dimensões: 4000x3000
Resolução horizontal: 180ppp
Resolução vertical: 180ppp
ISO: 640
Distância focal: 150mm
Abertura máxima: 5.0625
Tempo de Exposição: 1/200s

E como é que se reduz o tal ruído?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 22.9ºC...ainda.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 22:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado pelos comentários, esta tarde estava algo de especial ainda para mais que nos últimos tempo é só sol a atrás de sol
> 
> Os dados das fotos da lua são:
> Dimensões: 4000x3000
> ...



Fotos excelentes ! Adoro as eólicas do Caramulo em 2º plano !
---
À primeira vista, o ISO a 640 pode ser o que esteja a por ruído a mais .. tenta ISO até 200


----------



## keipha (25 Mai 2015 às 23:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois de facto do mal o menos, aqui a diferença por vezes ainda chega a ultrapassar bem mais de 1ºC outras vezes a temperatura é praticamente concordante... Por exemplo neste momento na estação do Keipha são acusados 23.2ºC aqui tenho 24.3ºC (1.1ºC de diferença)... O que eu fiz foi basicamente envolver rolos com folhas brancas (já que a folha de aluminio impedia a transmissão de sinal entre o transmissor e a consola de dados). É um rs muito fraquinho também não podia esperar outra coisa... Para medir máximas só à sombra e curiosamente ficam sempre por baixo da estação do Keipha...


A diferença nas máximas vem mesmo de o sensor do Mr. Neves estar à sombra. O meu está num RS artesanal, mas exposto ao sol. Estou até bastante satisfeito com os resultados obtidos. Pensei que as máximas disparassem nos valores, mas até estão em linha com as suas máximas e com as outras estações por aqui perto no wurderground. Ainda me falta colocar um mastro novo, pois o actual é um tubo fino, em que o vento faz estragos no valores de precipitação. Já tive 1,5mm acumulados a mais este ano por causa disso.


----------



## panda (26 Mai 2015 às 00:19)

Boas 
Temperatura atual 18.8ºC e 44%Hr
P 1017hpa
Vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2015 às 13:11)

Boas ...céu limpo e está a ficar mais  hoje,com 28.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (26 Mai 2015 às 13:59)

Boas
Manhã  muito ventosa e ainda continua
Céu limpo
Temperatura 25.3ºC e 29%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2015 às 14:44)

Boas...temperatura a manter-se estável desde as 13h ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 15:48)

Boas fotos Mr Neves!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2015 às 17:15)

Boas...hoje sem nuvens pela tarde ,com 29.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2015 às 21:30)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 24.9ºC e vento de N.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 30.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

boas

dia de calor por estes lados, com o vento moderado durante a madrugada e manha, que foi enfraquecendo. 
atualmente não há vento, céu limpo e uns agradáveis 23.4ºC. 

extremos:  15.2ºC mínima   28.4ºC maxima


----------



## panda (26 Mai 2015 às 23:52)

Temperatura atual 18.9ºC e 31%Hr

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 26.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 09:30)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia ...está prometido ,o jardim já está ao fresco ...já levou uma rega ,com 21.0ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 13:02)

Boas...a temperatura ainda vai subindo,mas ainda lenta ,com 27.9ºC e vento de Este .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 15:01)

Boas...o  ...hoje já começa a faturar ,com 30.9ºC e vento fraco...nenhuma espécie de nuvem,no horizonte .


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2015 às 15:19)

Boa tarde. O dia apresenta-se com céu limpo à semelhança de ontem, contudo hoje a temperatura está mais elevada.

*Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology): 28.1ºC
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : 28.9ºC*


----------



## panda (27 Mai 2015 às 16:38)

Boas
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 28.6ºC e 21%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2015 às 16:59)

Permanece o céu limpo e está bastante quente lá fora:

*Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology): 29.3ºC (Máxima até ao momento)
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : 30.2ºC*


----------



## irpsit (27 Mai 2015 às 17:03)

Sigo com 28ºC após máxima de 30ºC. Um sol forte, mas sem se sentir a sensação de bafo de calor. Vento nulo (mas soprou bem durante a noite). Não tenho termómetro de mínimas mas creio que esta rondou os 15ºC aqui.

Notória a temperatura mais alta junto ao litoral, em especial na zona do litoral norte e da zona em redor de Tomar hoje e ontem com a máxima mais quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

Boas...está na hora perigosa ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2015 às 18:32)

Bom a máxima aqui está já determinada:
*Temp. Máxima:* (sensor La Crosse Technology): *29.4ºC (até às 17:34h)
Temp Máxima:* (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html): *31.1ºC (17:20h- de facto parece que a exposição ao sol deve estar a inflacionar os valores obtidos na sua estação)

Curiosamente na run das 6h o GFS metia às 15h máxima de 29.3ºC para Tondela, não ficou muito aquém do que registei, a hora é que foi um pouco diferente.  

Temp Atual: (sensor La Crosse Technology): 29.1ºC 
Temp Atual (estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) : 29.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 20:47)

Boas...o sol já se foi ,ambiente na rua ainda quente,com 26.3ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 32.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2015 às 21:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente, com algum vento da parte da manha. 
atualmente não há alterações sigo com uns agradáveis 24.5ºC 

extremos de hoje:  17.3ºC mínima  \  29.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 22:14)

Boas...o vento de N já apareceu para passar a noite ,a temperatura subiu ligeiramente,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Mai 2015 às 23:51)

Temperatura atual 21ºC e 36%Hr

Dados de hoje  14.8ºC / 30.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2015 às 03:47)

*Diferença abismal de 4.6ºC neste momento entre o meu sensor e a estação do Keipha, e tudo começou quando o chegou vento do quadrante leste. Não compreendo este diferença toda...

Temp Atual:* (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 17.3ºC 
Temp Atual *(estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html)* : 21.9ºC*
*
Temp Mínima até ao momento:* (sensor La Crosse Technology)*: 16.3ºC (3:32h)
Temp Mínima até ao momento:*(estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html) *: 16.6ºC (2:29h)*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2015 às 10:33)

Boas...o gajo  hoje já vai morder ,sol a aquecer bem o planeta ,com 27.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2015 às 12:07)

Boas...12h,já passa dos trinta ,com 30.4ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

Aspeto do céu de hoje, o dia está quente, a máxima alcançou os *31.9ºC e atualmente estão 31ºC*:
(fotos tiradas com telemóvel)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2015 às 18:03)

Boas ...está na hora do sufoco ,com 32.9ºC e algumas nuvens de .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2015 às 18:39)

Neste momento o céu já se apresenta praticamente limpo com alguns cumulus humilis em enfraquecimento a norte.
Temp atual: 30ºC


----------



## keipha (28 Mai 2015 às 20:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> *Diferença abismal de 4.6ºC neste momento entre o meu sensor e a estação do Keipha, e tudo começou quando o chegou vento do quadrante leste. Não compreendo este diferença toda...
> 
> Temp Atual:* (sensor La Crosse Technology):* 17.3ºC
> Temp Atual *(estação do Keipha /www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html)* : 21.9ºC
> ...



Realmente a essa hora o vento aumentou de intensidade e tive uma subida de temperatura nesse período entre as 02.00 e as 04.00 de cerca de 6ºC. O vento de E vinha quentinho  . Hoje a máxima registado foi de 32.2ºC ás 15.25. Durante a noite e manhã o vento foi E, mas a partir das 12.00 começou a rodar para W.

EDIT: Alguém me sabe dizer se foi alguma frente quente que passou de madrugada no território?


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente, com o céu pouco nublado. 
atualmente não há alterações, sigo com uns agradáveis 24.5ºC

temperaturas de hoje:  16.1ºC mínima  \  33.3ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2015 às 21:21)

Boas...o bafo lá fora ainda é grande ,temperatura máxima do ano ,valeu foi algumas nuvens  pela tarde a fazer sombra...senão o bafo era maior ,com 27.2ºC e vento fraco...precisa-se de brisa .

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

Hoje, serra da estrela.






Autor: Diogo Fonseca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2015 às 22:10)

Boas...agora já vai passando alguma aragem de N,ainda 26.1ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

Boas
Pela tarde apareceram  algumas nuvens
Temperatura atual 22.4ºC e 34%Hr
Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 31.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 00:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aspeto do céu de hoje, o dia está quente, a máxima alcançou os *31.9ºC e atualmente estão 31ºC*:
> (fotos tiradas com telemóvel)



 boas fotos! Pelo meio destes cumulus meciocris há ali um ou dois que já seriam quase congestus, pareciam prometer instabilidade.
Que belo o arvoredo, está mesmo bonito com o verde da folhagem nova. A chuvada do dia 4 deste mês deve ter-lhe dado um bom incentivo, foi mesmo a tempo. Esperemos que o Junho faça alguma rega como está a ser modelado, para então aguentar o verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2015 às 08:46)

Bons dias ...hoje é mesmo para melar ...já escalda ,com 25.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2015 às 09:46)

Boas...agora a temperatura abrandou,depois de uma brutal subida ...a jardim já está ao fresco...despois de uma brutal rega ,com 25.7ºC e o vento virou para sul .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2015 às 11:16)

Boas...vai subindo e vento de SSW,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 12:08)

Às 8h utc a estação do Caramulo registava *32,7ºC*, estará tudo bem com o sensor**


----------



## panda (29 Mai 2015 às 13:04)

Boas
Algumas nuvens
De um momento para outro começou a fazer vento
Temperatura 30.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2015 às 14:38)

Boas...aragem na rua já é diferente hoje ,com vento aumentar de SWW,com 31.2ºC.


----------



## keipha (29 Mai 2015 às 14:40)

Neste momento para NE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Desde o inicio da manhã o vento passou de NE para SW, tendo aumentado de intensidade desde as 11:00


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 16:11)

Pela Aldeia do Carvalho (Castelo Branco) o panorama é este para leste:






Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:24)

Já começa a trovoada por aí junto à fronteira:






Webcam de Manteigas:



http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/webcams#


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:28)

Trancoso:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:34)

Desconfio que aquelas descargas registadas pelo IPMA na Beira Alta são falsas, não se vê nuvens nem ecos de radar!
Há ali uns ecos minúsculos no radar de Arouca, no entanto. Trovoada seca?


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

Na webcam de Manteigas vê-se a espectacular célula junto à fronteira, do lado de Espanha:










O topo atinge os 14 Km!


----------



## keipha (29 Mai 2015 às 18:58)

E é este o aspecto  da célula junto à fronteira vista da zona de Viseu.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pela Aldeia do Carvalho (Castelo Branco) o panorama é este para leste:



Obrigado pela partilha!
Consegues saber a que horas foi tirada esta foto?


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:59)

keipha disse:


> E é este o aspecto da célula junto à fronteira vista da zona de Viseu.



 espectáculo de vista!
Se continuarem depois do poente podes ver a actividade eléctrica daí.

Há 2 minutos, de Manteigas:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 19:07)

keipha disse:


> E é este o aspecto da célula junto à fronteira vista da zona de Viseu.








Nada mal o desafogo da vista para esta distância!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 19:13)

Está a formar a bigorna a toda a volta nesta altura, 4 minutos atrás:


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:15)

StormRic disse:


> Está a formar a bigorna a toda a volta nesta altura, 4 minutos atrás:



Aspecto brutal, com o anoitecer, vão ter fotografias belíssimas desta tempestade.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:16)

eu de Coruche super longeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, vejo isto para o interior norte e centro, com telemovel fica se a ver mal, mas nota se bem a olho nu ao longe, consegues perceber StormRic? acho que dá para ver o topo da célula e pronto por baixo é o resto da celula larga


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 19:19)

Fotografia de Francisco Santos.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:21)

agora já consigo ver bigorna desta distancia!!!! exactamente como a foto do AndreFrade, a bigorna depois com o topzito por cima, mas muito ao longe


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 19:25)

É pena a webcam de manteigas ter alterado o equilíbrio de brancos para sombra e a exposição automaticamente, devido a uma área maior do vale do Zêzere ter ficado à sombra. A célula agora está sobre-exposta e a imagem perdeu o detalhe:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 19:27)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fotografia de Francisco Santos.



 fantástica a célula! Esta vista é desde a Aldeia do Carvalho? Não, este é outro fotógrafo! De onde é?



david 6 disse:


> agora já consigo ver bigorna desta distancia!!!! exactamente como a foto do AndreFrade, a bigorna depois com o topzito por cima, mas muito ao longe



Estás na Fajarda ou em Lisboa? Tira foto, não consigo imaginar a essa distância como se vê!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

Visível daqui também:






 «


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

Boas...finalmente brisa ,a sensação é outra ,começar a varrer o ar ,com 27.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 19:36)

StormRic disse:


> fantástica a célula! Esta vista é desde a Aldeia do Carvalho? Não, este é outro fotógrafo! De onde é?
> 
> 
> 
> Estás na Fajarda ou em Lisboa? Tira foto, não consigo imaginar a essa distância como se vê!


É na zona da Covilhã, por cima do Ferro.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> Estás na Fajarda ou em Lisboa? Tira foto, não consigo imaginar a essa distância como se vê!



estou na Fajarda, isto é com telemovel portanto vê se mal, a olho nu percebe se melhor


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

david 6 disse:


> eu de Coruche super longeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, vejo isto para o interior norte e centro, com telemovel fica se a ver mal, mas nota se bem a olho nu ao longe, consegues perceber StormRic? acho que dá para ver o topo da célula e pronto por baixo é o resto da celula larga





AndréFrade disse:


> Visível daqui também:



 250 Km do Montijo!! Não supunha que fosse possível, mas realmente 14 Km de altura!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 19:46)

Agora:


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 19:51)

Da Aldeia do Carvalho o panorama é este:
















De Edgar Bragança.


----------



## panda (29 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> fantástica a célula! Esta vista é desde a Aldeia do Carvalho? Não, este é outro fotógrafo! De onde é?
> 
> 
> 
> Estás na Fajarda ou em Lisboa? Tira foto, não consigo imaginar a essa distância como se vê!


 Esta Foto fui eu que a tirei, do Tortosendo


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

david 6 disse:


> estou na Fajarda, isto é com telemovel portanto vê se mal, a olho nu percebe se melhor



210 Km, mesmo assim !



AndréFrade disse:


> Agora:



Espectacular zoom e melhoramento de imagem! 



AndréFrade disse:


> Da Aldeia do Carvalho o panorama é este:



Comparação dos dois momentos, muito bom! A célula afasta-se, o noroeste implacável começa a limpar tudo.



AndréFrade disse:


> De Edgar Bragança.



Parabéns ao fotógrafo!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Agora:



Deves ter apanhado este novo impulso da célula, gigantescas torres:


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

Essa fantástica célula era visível na perfeição no IP3 mas infelizmente fui desprevenido...
Cá pela tarde as estruturas mais interessantes foram estas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

Fotos fantásticas aqui partilhadas 
Também tenho umas fotos desta tarde dessas células


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

panda disse:


> Esta Foto fui eu que a tirei, do Tortosendo



 essa é sem dúvida a vista e o momento mais impressionantes!


----------



## irpsit (29 Mai 2015 às 20:13)

Daqui sigo com frescura, 23ºC, após máxima de 28ºC, mais baixa do que nos últimos dias. Sim, a estação do Caramulo está com algum problema. 

Algum vento de noroeste, creio ser causado pela evolução da convexão em Espanha.

Daqui vê-se bem a célula a leste da Serra da Estrela, ocupando até cerca de 8º de altura no horizonte. Quando escurecer, se a tempestade persistir, vai ser um show bonito de ser ver. A bigorna deve ter aí uns bons 30km de largura.

Do meu ponto de perspectiva está mesmo por cima da Serra da Estrela. Obviamente na realidade está por detrás.

Outro ponto: hoje não esteve também uma boa concentração de poeiras? Até meio da tarde estava uma bruma bem densa aqui no sopé do Caramulo, e não havia incêndios em redor. Parece-me que hoje tivemos uma alta concentração de poeiras do norte de África. Alguém me corrija se estiver errado...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa fantástica célula era visível na perfeição no IP3 mas infelizmente fui desprevenido...
> Cá pela tarde as estruturas mais interessantes foram estas:



 essa torre foi espectacular também, um congestus "magrinho" que bem se esticou mas não tinha alimento suficiente para se manter. Foi quase. Boas fotos!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos fantásticas aqui partilhadas
> Também tenho umas fotos desta tarde dessas células



 venham elas!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:27)

irpsit disse:


> Outro ponto: hoje não esteve também uma boa concentração de poeiras? Até meio da tarde estava uma bruma bem densa aqui no sopé do Caramulo, e não havia incêndios em redor. Parece-me que hoje tivemos uma alta concentração de poeiras do norte de África. Alguém me corrija se estiver errado...



A carga total era muito pequena, inferior a 100 miligramas por metro quadrado,





mas a concentração à superfície ainda era antecipada com algum valor, embora mínimo, inferior a 10 microgramas por metro cúbico:





(clicar nas imagens para aceder às páginas)

Penso que a bruma de calor também ajudou e é possível que o fumo de incêndios nos últimos dias se tenha mantido estagnado nalguns níveis acima da superfície.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 20:40)

Agora na Aldeia do Carvalho (de Edgar Bragança):


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 21:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Agora na Aldeia do Carvalho (de Edgar Bragança):




Talvez ainda tenham sorte e vejam descargas agora ao anoitecer. Daquelas que envolvem as nuvens, são as mais feéricas!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 21:27)

Bastantes relâmpagos pela Aldeia do Carvalho na direção da célula


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2015 às 22:08)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bastantes relâmpagos pela Aldeia do Carvalho na direção da célula



Não se arranjará uma foto? 

A última visão de satélite tinha este aspecto:


----------



## irpsit (29 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

Por volta das 21h-21h30 estive a ver um bom show na direcção leste; via-se a bigorna por detrás da Serra da Estrela com relâmpagos a cada 1-2 segundos, a iluminar a nuvem ora por inteiro, ora certas partes. Vi durante cerca de 20min, agora já não se vê nada. A actividade diminuiu e está para o interior espanhol. Já há bastante tempo que não presenciava uma trovoada assim.


----------



## keipha (29 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

irpsit disse:


> Por volta das 21h-21h30 estive a ver um bom show na direcção leste; via-se a bigorna por detrás da Serra da Estrela com relâmpagos a cada 1-2 segundos, a iluminar a nuvem ora por inteiro, ora certas partes. Vi durante cerca de 20min, agora já não se vê nada. A actividade diminuiu e está para o interior espanhol. Já há bastante tempo que não presenciava uma trovoada assim.


Que inveja. Eu estou tapado por arvores e não tenho linha de vista para E. Azar. Quem está no Caramulo é que deve ter tido uma vista brutal


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mai 2015 às 23:01)

boas

por aqui dia de céu limpo, com bonitas nuvens ao longo da tarde. também tirei uma foto a uma formação para lá da Serra da estrela, possivelmente a mesma célula, que os colegas fotografaram, Não tenho a certeza. a qualidade não é a melhor, tenho um telemóvel fraquito para fotos 
atualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e com 18.3ºC

temperaturas:  15.4ºC mínima  \  27.3ºC maxima


----------



## DaniFR (29 Mai 2015 às 23:02)

StormRic disse:


> Na webcam de Manteigas vê-se a espectacular célula junto à fronteira, do lado de Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





keipha disse:


> E é este o aspecto  da célula junto à fronteira vista da zona de Viseu.


Essa célula era visível em Coimbra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 23:38)

Fotos que tirei esta tarde , as células estavam perto da fronteira ( 170 / 190 Km )




DSC_0043 by joao paulo, no Flickr




DSC_0070 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Vi isto de casa ... e pensei tenho que ir ao Monte da virgem para ver melhor
Já no local...



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Topos de 12 e 13km



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Vista para ESE



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Esta célula mais para Este, parecia estar ainda mais longe



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr
Bem volumosa esta célula



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Serra da freita no canto direito 



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

A lua já espreitava



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

( Desculpem a qualidade das fotos , mas o ambiente não era o melhor para fotografar ..)


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 00:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei esta tarde , as células estavam perto da fronteira ( 170 / 190 Km )





Joaopaulo disse:


> Vi isto de casa ... e pensei tenho que ir ao Monte da virgem para ver melhor
> Já no local...



  grandes vistas e fotos! Apesar da bruma e neblina ainda conseguiste apanhar aqueles "monstros" bem longe! Espectaculares visadas, aquela mais a Leste não estava a menos de 200 Km.

Estas nuvens são autênticas explosões, nunca deixo de me espantar!

Aquela serra maior que se vê a dominar o horizonte do lado esquerdo deve ser o Montemuro, a Freita fica mais à direita, certo? E a Estrela conseguia-se ver daí?

Como é pequeno o nosso território continental, via-se daí uma célula que também era vista daqui do Montijo, de onde por seu turno se avistavam células já na serra algarvia. Como daí também se deve ver o Gerês, significa que com dois pontos de vista se cobre o território de norte a sul!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mai 2015 às 01:47)

StormRic disse:


> grandes vistas e fotos! Apesar da bruma e neblina ainda conseguiste apanhar aqueles "monstros" bem longe! Espectaculares visadas, aquela mais a Leste não estava a menos de 200 Km.
> 
> Estas nuvens são autênticas explosões, nunca deixo de me espantar!
> 
> ...



Obrigado!
Com esta neblina toda foi o que se conseguiu 

Sim, aquela célula que está por cima das torres eólicas , devia estar para lá da fronteira..

A serra que está na parte direita é o Montemuro, no centro São Macário e na esquerda a Freita!
A serra da Estrela sinceramente não sei.. Tenho que investigar em dias de atmosfera mais límpida !

Registo impressionante essa vista de Coruche/ Montijo para estas células


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 02:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


>





Joaopaulo disse:


> A serra que está na parte direita é o Montemuro, no centro São Macário e na esquerda a Freita!



Essas posições referem-se a este panorama? Agora estou confuso.  Montemuro está à esquerda nesta foto, S.Macário um pouco à direita da direcção das chaminés.

Todas estas células estavam para lá da fronteira. Consegues ver as horas exactas destas fotos? Penso que apanhaste células a muito mais de 200 Km e até acho que as mais longe estão a cerca de 300 Km


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2015 às 14:22)

Boas...mais um dia e seco ,com 29.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2015 às 16:49)

Boas.o vento de NW já instalado ...a não deixar já subir a temperatura ,com 29.7ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mai 2015 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Essas posições referem-se a este panorama? Agora estou confuso.  Montemuro está à esquerda nesta foto, S.Macário um pouco à direita da direcção das chaminés.



Desculpa a confusão.. é que pensei uma "coisa" e escrevi "outra"
Tens aqui as serras


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

StormRic disse:


> Todas estas células estavam para lá da fronteira. Consegues ver as horas exactas destas fotos? Penso que apanhaste células a muito mais de 200 Km e até acho que as mais longe estão a cerca de 300 Km



Estive a cruzar as células com o radar às respectivas horas e penso que o conjunto de células na direcção da Serra da Boneca , estão muito para lá da fronteira ( penso que estão perto de Escurial de la sierra - Salamanca).

Mapa:





Composição do Radar:





Às 16:53h



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Às 17:05h



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Às 17:28h



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

-----

Estas células mais para SE , que estavam entre a Serra da Freita e São Macário , penso que se localizavam do outro para da Serra da Malcata , mas já em Espanha.






Às 17:25h



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Às 17:27h, Nota-se bem este impulso nas imagens radar entre as 16:25-16:30h UTC



Células_29Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2015 às 20:59)

Boas,hoje a brisa a fazer mais efeito...muito bom este fresco ,depois tantos dias a levar com ar quente ,com 21.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2015 às 21:08)

boas 

dia de céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente continua o vento, céu pouco nublado e mais fresco com 19.0ºC 

temperaturas de hoje:  12.9ºC mínima  \  25.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

Boas...bom fresco a passar ,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Mai 2015 às 22:57)

Boas 
Hoje o dia já não foi tão quente 
Temperatura atual 18.1ºC e 57%Hr

Dados de hoje 15ºC / 28.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2015 às 11:03)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 25.9ºC...vai aquecendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2015 às 15:28)

Boas...algumas nuvens ,com 30.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2015 às 16:52)

Boas...a brisa de NW já a chegar  ,algumas nuvens,ainda 30.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estive a cruzar as células com o radar às respectivas horas e penso que o conjunto de células na direcção da Serra da Boneca , estão muito para lá da fronteira ( penso que estão perto de Escurial de la sierra - Salamanca).



 bom trabalho! É mesmo isso!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Estas células mais para SE , que estavam entre a Serra da Freita e São Macário , penso que se localizavam do outro para da Serra da Malcata , mas já em Espanha.



Estas eram as visíveis desde a região de Lisboa/Montijo/Coruche! Mais tarde avolumaram-se ligeiramente a nordeste desta posição e mantiveram-se até à noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2015 às 19:41)

Boas,céu limpo e a brisa já a querer varrer o ar quente ,com 26.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2015 às 21:10)

Boas...boa brisa para arejar a casa ,com 22.4ºC.


----------

